# [Req] Wifi only rom



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Wrong Forum meant to put on the Droid X forum


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Borrax said:


> I'm aware that you can run any rom on the DX just using Wifi but im thinking about boot times with the phone.apk and other miscellaneous stuff taken out of the rom.....I tried to do this on my own and failed utterly, i kept getting FC's and it just didn't work well....So one of two things either if someone could walk me through correctly doing the rom with the tweaks and removals or if a Dev would be kind enough to push one out, i would be very grateful.


There's a few members, Jrummy16, kejar, and jakebites that used to make rommers, i would flash a dx tom to mu d2, then flash the rommer and the zip would add in thr keyboard, camera, 
And all files necessary to make it run. The difference between the bionic anf the x are vast mainly because of blur. Res and moto. Res.

What exactly would you like to know? 
Iam gonna mess with the rommers and see Whats up

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Well i want to kind of take the rom and strip out anything that is not needed for it to run as a mp3 player....so i can find a list of apk's to remove but when i go through and freeze them through TiBu i shut off a few and i start getting random force closes for frameworks and this would also be on my droid x btw


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxyswifi/gs4/gs4_main.html

basically i want to replicate this battery life and functionality on my droid x


----------

